# B13 reverse glow gauges on a B14(picts)



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

I just finished putting some 91-92 sentra B13 reverse glow gauges in my 98 sentra GXE B14, They went in with only very minor modifications...here are the picts after the install....I also installed a real carbon fiber gauges bezel overlay from Composit Innovations.....


----------



## lostanfound89 (Apr 30, 2007)

if i may ask where did you find those gages i cant seem to fine any for my 93 sentra w/o tach


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

i got mine on ebay


----------

